# Tough Toy Suggestions



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

We came home today to Denali surrounded by pieces of her puppy Kong. Now that she is 9 months old, it's time to upgrade apparently. And for the past couple of months, any toy I bring home (no matter how "tough" or indestructible" the toy claims), it's usually only a matter of minutes before she has destroyed it. Her toy count has gone from multiple to about one (and that one is ripping too). I need to get her some good chew toys but am tired of wasting my money on a toy that lasts five minutes! I would love to know what some of your favorite V proof toys are. I don't mind spending a little extra money if the toy is actually going to last! Thanks!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Tuffy Toys, "Tuff-Scale" 10. Those are the only stuffed toys that last longer than a few days for us. On average, they last about 1-2 months. Even when they are de-stuffed, the pups still love playing tug-o-war with the fabric shell.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

The black kongs just like the pictured puppy kong are good. Also chuck it makes some rubber tennis type balls, we use those as our boys destroy regular tennis balls. Tuffys makes some strong stuffed toys, all other stuffed toys we have purchased last a couple days at best!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our favorites are the Kong Extreme Goodie Bone, Orka Jack, Kong Wobbler, hollowed femur bones filled with peanut butter then frozen, and antlers. 

disappointments for us have been tire toys, everlasting dog toys, and nylabone products. He rips them all up!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Leerburg carries some chew toys that are guaranteed by the manufacturer. http://leerburg.com/durability.htm


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I've tried most claimed tough toys and for dogs with soft mouths like a Vizsla I expected a longer life than literally minutes. My two have them apart almost instantly.

The only toys I found that last somewhat and ate still soft and fluffy are braided animal toys. The do lions, tigers, giraffes etc all with a braided body and stuffed head and limbs. The head and limbs are usually off pretty fast, then you have to pick up the internals. But the main body lasts for ages. The ones Santa gave mine for Xmas were cheap ones from the $2 shop and they are still with us.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nothing lasts forever, unless ... see the attached picture


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is some impressive chewing on that kong!

I accidentally bought a Tuffy's alligator (rated a 5) and it lasted a few weeks for us. I can only imagine what a 10 would be like. Thanks to this post my boy has a Tuffy's shark on its way to him for Valentine's Day. (Yes, I'm one of _those_ people ). He'll thank you in a few days when he gets it.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhh - the fun of trying to find a toy they won't destroy  Today I just bought two new toys - a braid rope ball and a kong toy I've never tried before. The kong toy has already been destroyed and they are taking turns stealing the remains from each other. They haven't gone after the braided ball yet - that will be tomorrows fun, but those usually last a couple of weeks. The tuffy toys will last awhile - as long as you get a high enough level 

I also bought Cash a new collar today and while I was at work Penny ate it off of Cash and destroyed it - oh and it was a kong collar!

I think I might start giving them $20 bills to play with, it might be cheaper


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper had one of the Tuffy toys once--a skunk, I think. It was rated like a 9 or 10 and only made it about 1 hour before it had been destuffed. I think mileage may vary with any toy brand. Note that it was destuffed, but the carcass was still in pretty good shape for a long while, and it's still mostly recognizable. I just make sure to remove the stuffing and squeakers, then he gets to play with the remaining bits as long as they don't look like a health hazard.

I've had decent luck with some dragons from PetSmart. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11206241&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo These used to be made by another company, but it seems ToyShoppe bought them out. That made me nervous, because I've never had any luck with ToyShoppe toys, but they still seem to be made the same. Unless he's playing tug with another dog, they manage to stay stuffed and squeaky for about a week. Another toy where the carcass lasts a long time.

I bought what I thought was going to be an overly expensive, yet ultimately cheaply-made tiger toy for his birthday. It didn't look strongly made, I wasn't sure of the brand (I found it at a local pet boutique-type place), etc. etc. This was over a month ago and it's still intact. To be fair, he treats it very differently than he treats most of his other toys--it's practically his baby. Sometimes he'll ignore it for days, but then other times he'll go find it before bed and then cuddle with it when he sleeps. He does occasionally chew on it, but he doesn't seem to be actively trying to destroy it like his other toys. And it still squeaks, which is miraculous, as that's usually the first thing to go, even in an intact toy. Wish I knew the brand, but there was no identifying info on it. It honestly didn't look any tougher than a stuffed toy you'd buy for a child. I'm amazed.

Other tricks I've learned is, for the most part, to avoid toys with extra stuff on it. Even though those dragons have stood up to him fairly well, they have weak points--like the ears, the little extra bits of fabric on the nose or the "ridge" on the back. Those are really easy for him to grab with his teeth and pull at, and then there goes the seam. So I usually try to avoid stuffed toys that have things like that.

He's not interested in rope toys, sadly. Nylabones can be hit or miss--there was one toy that he managed to just break giant chunks off of, while other kinds last a while and he's not able to bite entire pieces off. I think it has to be the Dura Chew kind, not any other. And then obviously antlers and raw bones for other chewing options.


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

The Galileo is amazing and lasts for a very very long time. It is the only toy I would leave my pitbull alone with!!! in the past he had managed to swallow a big piece of the Kong and had to get surgery so I never took chances with any other toys ......hope it works for you

http://www.dogtoys.com/galileobone512.html


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions! I went and bought the black Kong today to replace her old one and got a braided rope toy while I was at it. I'm definitely going to check out the tuffy toys online as well. Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

anyone try some..


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Tough Toy Suggestions*



datacan said:


> anyone try some..




Mmmmm.........beer.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has these large heavy plastic Nylabone and she has developed the knack of dropping it on your toes, the little madam does this on purpose, very clever and devious these Vizsla's owners beware....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mine will only chew this one. Everything else is ignored unless it is edible


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I also had the same experience with the puppy Kong. Bentley had chewed it to pieces within a couple days (thank god I hadn't left it in his crate). I went and bought the black Kong to replace it with and it has proven to be much much more durable. He hasn't been able to make a single puncture (yet). 

I think I will try the Nylabones too. He is always happy to have new toys!


----------

